# Need estimates from a couple Contractors



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I need to make a claim after having a problem involving a Rat and a water line in my attack. Caused water damage and I need a Contractor to give me an estimate on tearing out all the wet or damaged by water stuff( Could be dry by now) Someone who specializes in water removal and mold prevention like Servpro ( Would prefer to use a Mom and Pop since that's what I am and that who I care about, lol ) then a plumber to estimate the repair. I have the pictures to send them when the water was still coming out the ceiling so now just need the costs. You can email me ay [email protected] call my office at 850-862-8644 or cell 850-543-4169. If you call the cell don't be offended if I don't answer. I don't answer unknown callers so leave a message and I will call you back. Thank you in advance.*


----------



## NativeFla454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Turlte,
Please let me know if you find somebody good, I am buying a house in Navarre that will need some of the same work as far as the water damage. As far as the rodent problem I could have helped you on that because that's what I do professionally, but I'm not up there yet. If you have any questions on what you should do about that fury guys just ask. I have done it all and know what you need to look for in pricing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

TURTLE said:


> *I need to make a claim after having a problem involving a Rat and a water line in my attack. Caused water damage and I need a Contractor to give me an estimate on tearing out all the wet or damaged by water stuff( Could be dry by now) .*


*If this is a Real Post/Request, get with me, as I know them all.
You should know that.*


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Dano, Remember Kieth does good drywall work. He's done quite a few Chinese drywall jobs where he had to remove all drywall , They had to then redo plumbing & electrical.


----------

